# مشروع تخرج عن انشاء مصنع مياه معدنية في الضفة الغربية



## man_2009 (28 مارس 2010)

حمل الملف الكامل


----------



## sh98arif (11 فبراير 2011)

*دراسات جدوى مصنع مياه*


----------



## reda sbehat (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شيراز بدر (8 فبراير 2012)

هاي كيفكم ابحث عن بلانات مصنع مياه صحية ومياه غازية لو ممكن المساعدة


----------



## اياد ياسين (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

